# Past two trips



## jadams1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

First trip was on labor day weekend. We were fishing for some snapper about 8 miles offshore around what we think to be some chicken coops. I pulled in a short jack and this big guy decided to follow him up to the top. Tossed him a cigar minnow and he immediately inhaled it. 15 minutes later we had him in the boat. It is the biggest one we have been able to land. My brother who always fishes with us happened to be in the mountains with his girlfriend's family at the time. He would not believe that it wouldn't fit in the 125 qt until pictures were sent! :thumbup:

A couple of weeks ago we headed back down with the intention of fishing for some snapper with the extended federal season in effect. Our buddy who lives in Pensacola told us about some private numbers he's held onto for many years. He said 20+ pound snapper were common on some of them. We mostly fished public numbers or places like the edge so we were excited to give them a try. First drop we found out he was telling the truth. We landed a couple of the biggest snapper we've ever caught. We managed a limit of decent sized fish plus a couple monsters. Hoping to make it back down in a couple of weeks to try for some grouper!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great cobia and great report! 
Welcome to the forum. Tight lines!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

nice catch!


----------



## jadams1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

Anybody know how to resize a photo? I've got some snapper pics but am getting this message:

"The Dimension limits for this filetype are 1280 x 1024. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 5152 x 3864"


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

if you make a small cut on the under side of each peck fin you are trying to hold on to and jamb your thumbs in there you can get a better hold on that SLOB. nice fish. and cover each filet with a piece or two of cooked bacon and cover with pepperjack cheese. I can taste it from here. pretty work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & ++ on welcome to the forum.
catch & eat 'em up.


----------



## jadams1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

My attempt at resizing the snapper pics:


----------



## jadams1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

Again...


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Good job resize those pictures but now the fish look HUGE! (is the guy with the red hat holding bait? HAHA)

Nice catches.

One easy way to resize used to be to email the picture to yourself. It's been years since I've done it that way bit it may still work.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I recognize a couple of those fish. Let me know when you are headed out again - I'd like to follow you to make sure that those aren't my chicken coops that you are fishing on.

Welcome to the forum and nice report.

Steve


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish for sure


----------



## jadams1989 (Sep 21, 2017)

ST1300rider said:


> Good job resize those pictures but now the fish look HUGE! (is the guy with the red hat holding bait? HAHA)
> 
> Nice catches.
> 
> One easy way to resize used to be to email the picture to yourself. It's been years since I've done it that way bit it may still work.


Hahaha that's my brother. We made everyone hold up their catch and he got kinda skunked. He did get the only mingo for the day I believe! Thanks for the email tip. :thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a stud cobia!! Cobia is the best eating fish in the gulf. All the snappers are huge. Classic pic of the dude holding the mingo. HAHA


----------

